# Chinese bowl & J F Cutter



## Potlidboy (May 28, 2013)

I have found there's a delicate balance between effort & reward.    Growing older, the balance shifts back & forth.  On a good day the planets align ~ my old bones operate with less pain ~ my interest peaks ~ reward seems close at hand.

 Last week I tried out my new knee.  I had concerns whether it would support the weight & stress of another bottle quest.  My surgeon assured me, as did my physical therapist, the knee would hold.  The glue was good & the bones would knit around the repair.  Still with some skepticism I put off the endeavor for several months.   A stainless steel knee.  What a time we live in.

 I worked down a small levee area just past some large Cottonwood trees.  In the past, at this location,  I have been rewarded with a mix of treasure including an  Italian Soda Water bottle from San Francisco in a vivid teal color ~ a bit of the graphite still remains in the pontil.  That same quest produced a face pipe ~ â€œthe Turkâ€ & a four inch long obsidian knife. It seems that homo-sapiens have been tramping around this area for some time.   So I went about the task of search & retrieval......

 It had been a good three years since I last attacked this area.  The trash layer was sporadic at best.  It must have been those past quests when one tries to leave nothing behind.  I do my best to leave an area better than I found it.  No unfilled pits...no exposed shards of glass.  My dad would be proud.

 Soon I found a earthen ware bowl.  This very shape I've seen throughout other delta dumps ~ unfortunately the other bowls have always been broken.  Their graceful shape has always intrigued me.  For twenty years I've seen broken shards & today I have a complete one!   I continued ~ my new knee working just fine.  The old ticker was beating as if I were a twenty year old.   About thirty minutes later, I found a yellow cylinder fifth.   My fingers wrapped around the bottle to find pronounced embossing: J.F.Cutter Bourbon  (star & shield) ~  an early San Francisco applied top fifth.  Admittedly, my heart beat just a bit faster. 

 I called home & let my sweetheart know everything was all right & I was heading home. She asked what I had found.  I told her about the two treasures. She said â€œ you found something else ~ you found you can still do it.â€  Again nice....no wonder I keep her.

 Below is a picture of the bowl & the bottle for your scrutiny.  The Chinese bowl is twelve inches in diameter & stands six inches tall. It has an incised inside surface & a brown glaze about it's entirety ~ Chinese characters on the base.


----------



## Potlidboy (May 28, 2013)

picture two


----------



## Potlidboy (May 28, 2013)

picture three


----------



## Potlidboy (May 28, 2013)

picture four


----------



## Potlidboy (May 28, 2013)

last one


----------



## botlguy (May 28, 2013)

Simply INCREDIBLE !


----------



## Dansalata (May 28, 2013)

great finds..and congrats on the knee holdin up...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Potlidboy
> 
> last one


 


 Great little adventure! The bowl is fantastic....The cutter fifth ain't to shabby either...[]


----------



## coldwater diver (May 28, 2013)

MOLTO BENE POTLID!!  
                  Thanks for sharing your adventure, Im glad the knee is working well. I really like the bowl(the incised pattern is beautiful). Yep your wife sounds like a keeper to me. I would love to see a photo of the knife if you get a chance, continued rewards for your efforts this summer.


----------



## Potlidboy (May 29, 2013)

coldwater diver

 Here's the obsidian knife & Turk pipe...minutes after discovery. []

 The best of luck to you as well.

  How lucky are we.


----------



## Huntindog (May 29, 2013)

Potlidboy...
 I always say your have the luck of a Leprechaun.
 As always well done!!


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (May 29, 2013)

congrats.....awesome bowl!!!!!!  no excuses...get out there and dig more!


----------



## chimi2003 (May 29, 2013)

Great finds, and congrats on the new found freedom.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 29, 2013)

Nice finds, glad to see your back in the game.


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2013)

I thought the bottle was far out  [still do] till I saw the BOWL!!I ain't much at all into old bowls..but that one?YES!!

 Man I know it feels great to you to get back out again and to find something as wonderful as those two items are..WONDERFUL!!

 GREAT STORY AND SO VERY GLAD FOR YOU!!JAMIE


----------



## tftfan (May 29, 2013)

Awesome. Glad you are out and on the hunt !  []


----------



## madman (May 29, 2013)

great finds!


----------



## sandchip (May 29, 2013)

Just awesome all day long!  Great finds, man!


----------



## NHkeith (May 30, 2013)

great bowl!! I love the color of the bottle also!!

 great finds!!


----------



## Huntindog (May 30, 2013)

I saw that Bowl in person and the pictures (although Great) don't do it justice.
 What a great bowl and it has the best feel to it.
 Great find!!

 Congrats on the knee your health and a great hunt...


----------



## Potlidboy (May 30, 2013)

THANKS ALL..........I am humbled by your comments. You brighten my day. []


----------



## ILUV2DIG (May 30, 2013)

NICE....I love the CUTTER whiskeys!


----------

